# IS THIS A JOKE?!? NCO PILOTS?!?!?



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe some of folks currently serving could verify this.

US Navy Starts Accepting Enlisted Sailors for Chief Warrant Officer Pilot, Flight Officer Training 
RAAUZYUW RUENAAA0005 0191820-UUUU--RUCRNAD. 

ZNR UUUUU ZUI RUEWMCS1734 0191824 

R 191820Z JAN 06 ZYB MIN ZYW PSN 793597K40 

FM CNO WASHINGTON DC//N1NT// 

TO NAVADMIN 

RHMFIUU/CNO WASHINGTON DC//N1NT// 

RUENAAA/CNO WASHINGTON DC//N1NT// 

BT 

UNCLAS //N01500// 

NAVADMIN 031/06 

MSGID/GENADMIN/CNO WASHINGTON DC/N1NT/JAN// 

SUBJ/FY-06 ACTIVE DUTY FLYING CHIEF WARRANT OFFICER (CWO) PILOT /PROGRAM APPLICATION// 

GENTEXT/REMARKS/1. *THE NAVY IS SEEKING APPLICATIONS FROM HIGHLY-QUALIFIED AND HARD-CHARGING SAILORS (E-5 THROUGH E-7) FOR A PILOT PROGRAM TO PLACE CHIEF WARRANT OFFICERS (CWO) IN COCKPITS AS PILOTS AND NAVAL FLIGHT OFFICERS.* AS PART OF CNO'S STRATEGY FOR OUR PEOPLE, THIS PILOT PROGRAM WILL HARNESS THE STRENGTHS OF OUR SAILORS TODAY AND SHAPE THE NAVY OF TOMORROW. AS A PILOT PROGRAM, 30 QUALIFIED PERSONNEL WILL BE SELECTED, COMMISSIONED AS CWO2 PRIOR TO LDO/CWO INDOCTRINATION, AND SUBSEQUENTLY UNDERGO FLIGHT TRAINING. 

2. THE NEWLY WINGED AVIATORS WILL RECEIVE FLEET REPLACEMENT SQUADRON (FRS) TRAINING AND THEN REPORT TO THE FLEET. TARGETED COMMUNITIES ARE VP, VQ (P), VQ (T), HSC, AND HSL. THE INTENT IS TO CREATE FLYING SPECIALISTS UNENCUMBERED BY THE TRADITIONAL CAREER PATHS OF THE UNRESTRICTED LINE (URL) COMMUNITY. AS SUCH, FLYING CWO'S WILL ROTATE BETWEEN TRADITIONAL SEA/SHORE ROTATIONS (OPERATIONAL SQUADRONS TO SHORE PRODUCTION SOURCES, E.G. TRACOM, FRS, NSAWC, WEAPON SCHOOLS). APPLICATIONS ARE DUE TO COMNAVPERSCOM (PERS-432M) NO LATER THAN 31MAR06. 

3. SPECIFIC PROGRAM REQUIREMENTS: 

A. MUST BE COMMISSIONED BY 27TH BIRTHDAY. 

B. ENLISTED PERSONNEL FROM SEAL, SWCC, EOD, DIVER, NUCLEAR, AND MA COMMUNITIES ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR THIS PROGRAM. 

C. MUST POSSESS AN ASSOCIATES DEGREE OR HIGHER. 

D. MUST BE PHYSICALLY QUALIFIED FOR AVIATION DUTY IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE NAVY MANUAL OF MEDICINE. 

E. MUST MEET AVIATION STANDARD TEST BATTERY (ASTB) MINIMUMS. 

F. MUST MEET ELIGIBILITY REQUIREMENT FOR A SECRET SECURITY CLEARANCE. 

4. INDIVIDUAL CAREER CONSIDERATIONS: 

A. UPON WINGING, SELECTEES WILL INCUR AN 8 YR MINIMUM SERVICE REQUIREMENT (MSR) FOR PILOTS, 6 YR MSR FOR NAVAL FLIGHT OFFICERS. 

B. TOUR LENGTHS: SEA 36 MONTHS, SHORE 33 MONTHS. 

C. ELIGIBLE ASSIGNMENTS: VP, VQ (P), VQ (T), HSC, HSL AND ASSOCIATED FRS, TRACOM, NSAWC, AND WEAPON SCHOOLS. 

D. SELECTEES ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR DEPARTMENT HEAD (DH) TOURS AND WILL FILL JUNIOR OFFICER (JO) BILLETS ONLY. THE INTENT IS FOR FLYING CHIEF WARRANT OFFICERS NOT TO FILL JO BILLETS THAT ARE NORMALLY CONSIDERED CAREER MILESTONES FOR URL OFFICERS. 

E. ORDERS WILL BE NEGOTIATED WITH THE COGNIZANT PERS-43 ASSIGNMENTS OFFICER. 

5. ATTRITION: 

A. ATTRITES EITHER IN THE TRAINING COMMAND, FRS OR FLEET THAT HAVE LESS THAN 3 YEARS OF COMMISSIONED SERVICE WILL REVERT BACK TO THEIR PREVIOUS RANK AND RATE. 

B. THOSE IN EXCESS OF 3 YEARS COMMISSIONED SERVICE WILL BE DETAILED TO NON-FLYING BILLETS WITHIN THE AVIATION COMMUNITY. 

6. REFER TO THE OPNAVINST 1420.1A FOR CWO ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA IN ADDITION TO REQUIREMENTS CITED IN PARAGRAPH 3. INDIVIDUAL GRADE AND TIME-IN-SERVICE WAIVERS FOR E-5/E-6 PERSONNEL ARE NOT REQUIRED. A GROUP GRADE AND TIME-IN-SERVICE WAIVER FOR E-5/E-6 PERSONNEL IN THE PILOT PROGRAM WILL BE SUBMITTED BY PERS-4. 

7. APPLICATIONS SHOULD INCLUDE FLIGHT PHYSICAL DOCUMENTATION, ASTB RESULTS, AND SECURITY CLEARANCE ELIGIBILITY. SAMPLE APPLICATION WITH ANSWERS TO FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS IS ALSO AVAILABLE AT LDO/CWO Community, CLICK ON THE NEWS TAB. 

FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THE FLYING CWO PROGRAM, CONTACT THE HEAD AVIATION PLACEMENT OFFICER, CDR STEVEN KNOTT AT (901) 874-4944/DSN 882 OR ASSISTANT LDO/CWO ASSIGNMENTS OFFICER LCDR AL WOOTEN AT (901) 874-3948/DSN 882. FOR APPLICATION QUESTIONS CONTACT COMNAVPERSCOM (PERS-4801G) CWO2 MCGALLAGHER OR MR. DAWSON AT (901) 874-3172/DSN 882 OR EMAIL AT [email protected]. 

8. RELEASED BY VADM J. C. HARVEY, JR., N1/NT.//


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes but when they complete there training they become warrant officers. They do the same thing in the Army as well. 90 percent of my pilots were prior enlisted who applied for Warrant Officer Flight Training. Upon selection they go to Warrant Officer Candidate School for 6 weeks and then after graduation from that they report to Flight School as WO1's.

Infact most pilots in the Army were prior enlisted...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes but when they complete there training they become warrant officers. They do the same thing in the Army as well. 90 percent of my pilots were prior enlisted who applied for Warrant Officer Flight Training. Upon selection they go to Warrant Officer Candidate School for 6 weeks and then after graduation from that they report to Flight School as WO1's.
> 
> Infact most pilots in the Army were prior enlisted...




That I knew Chris, for the Army, but would never believe the Navy would do the same thing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

Why not? Rank does not make the man...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why not? Rank does not make the man...


You are very correct. I've always felt there was nothing wrong with enlisted pilots.


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 19, 2007)

Military Professional Development Center

LDO/CWO Community


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

"D. SELECTEES ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR DEPARTMENT HEAD (DH) TOURS
AND WILL FILL JUNIOR OFFICER (JO) BILLETS ONLY. THE INTENT IS FOR
*FLYING CHIEF WARRANT OFFICERS* NOT TO FILL JO BILLETS THAT ARE
NORMALLY CONSIDERED CAREER MILESTONES FOR URL OFFICERS."

"*FLYING CHIEF WARRANT OFFICERS"* I like that!


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 19, 2007)

...all the flying with none of the other career path B.S. Sweet!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jun 19, 2007)

well Joe just like WW 2.

Unteroffiziers, Feldwebels in the Luftwaffe, some of the best Reich defense pilots offered. Even a few corporals didn't do so bloody awful at all with several kills to their credit. so are we going back to times of old ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> ...all the flying with none of the other career path B.S. Sweet!!!!



Yep!



Erich said:


> well Joe just like WW 2.
> 
> Unteroffiziers, Feldwebels in the Luftwaffe, some of the best Reich defense pilots offered. Even a few corporals didn't do so bloody awful at all with several kills to their credit. so are we going back to times of old ?



Agree 100%

I mentioned this in an old post but when I was in the reserve I took an aeroclub T-34 (Edwards AFB) and flew it to point Mugu for an airshow. My division Chief allowed this to count as a drill weekend if I paid for the plane (between my pay and the rental price it actually balanced out). Our XO saw me inside the "participant's tent" and asked why I was there. When I told him he had a puzzled look on his face. "What's a matter sir, you don't think enlisted guys could fly an airplane, are we worried about job security?" He didn't think that was very nice and actually avoided ever talking to me again!


----------



## timshatz (Jun 19, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> "What's a matter sir, you don't think enlisted guys could fly an airplane, are we worried about job security?" He didn't think that was very nice and actually avoided ever talking to me again!



Bumped into the occasional "0" who had that kind of attitude. Looking down their nose at you. Not the better officers either. Usually average. 

The Navy had enlisted pilots prior to WW2. Phased them out after a year or two of the war. Bringing them back is not such a bad idea. Bang for the buck is good and all they have to do is fly. Little or no paperwork. As Adler noted, the Army has mostly enlisted pilots and that works very well.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 19, 2007)

Great about time I wish our military would take the same path .


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Great about time I wish our military would take the same path .



You guys would look great - Sgt. Stripes on that uniform - just like WW2!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 19, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> You guys would look great - Sgt. Stripes on that uniform - just like WW2!!


 I think how it started in the RCAF was WW2 that sometimes the pilot was a Flight Sergeant and if others in his crew were officers it was hard to mingle in the different messes which P...off most of the crews paricularly siince most of the ADMIN types who made the rules were Brits


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

Those damn Brits!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> ...all the flying with none of the other career path B.S. Sweet!!!!



Thats why most of the pilots in the army become Warrant Officers and not Officers, because they love flying.

Officer Pilots in the Army fill the command roles. They fly for a few years and then they sit behind a desk and just get there minimums. Warrant Officers are the experienced ones in the Army because that is all they do is fly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

timshatz said:


> As Adler noted, the Army has mostly enlisted pilots and that works very well.



A Warrant Officer is not really an enlisted soldier anymore. They are officers that recieve a warrant from Congress. They are addressed either as "Mr.", "Sir", "Miss" or "Maam" or "Chief" and are saluted as officers are.

Deff of a Warrant Officer:

In the United States military, a Warrant Officer is ranked as an officer above the senior-most enlisted ranks, as well as officer cadets and candidates, but below the grade of O-1 (NATO: OF-1). Warrant officers are highly skilled, single-track specialty officers, and while the ranks are authorized by Congress, each branch of the military selects, manages, and utilizes warrant officers in slightly different ways. Upon the initial appointment to Warrant Officer 1, a warrant is given by the secretary of the service, and upon promotion to Chief Warrant Officer 2, they are commissioned by the President of the United States, taking the same oath and receiving the same commission and charges as commissioned officers, thus deriving their authority from the same source.

Warrant officers can and do command detachments, units, activities, vessels, aircraft, and armored vehicles as well as lead, coach, train, and counsel subordinates. However, the Warrant Officer's primary task as a leader is to serve as a technical experts, providing valuable skills, guidance, and expertise to commanders and organizations in their particular field.
Warrant Officer (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## renrich (Jun 19, 2007)

I think it is a good idea. A lot of billets available in the Navy that involve flying and my guess is that they are having a hard time filling them and KEEPING them filled.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 19, 2007)

renrich said:


> I think it is a good idea. A lot of billets available in the Navy that involve flying and my guess is that they are having a hard time filling them and KEEPING them filled.



Interesting you say that, I only just saw this piece of news yesterday.



> In the coming months, four Royal Australian Navy pilots will arrive in the U.S. for a new duty assignment — to serve as co-pilots aboard Coast Guard helicopters.
> 
> The Coast Guard and the RAN cemented an agreement May 24 for a unique “loaner” program, one that will put RAN pilots in cockpits in San Diego, San Francisco, Miami and Cape Cod, Mass.
> 
> ...


Aussie pilots to fill helicopter vacancies - Military News, Navy News, opinions, editorials, news from Iraq, photos, reports - Navy Times


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 19, 2007)

I wish the C.A.F would take this kind of initiative, we need to find pilots somewhere


----------



## Maestro (Jun 20, 2007)

The CAF would need to start buying aircraft that can _stay_ in the air first. Then they should find pilots rather easily.

Last month, a Canadian F-18 lost an engine part (supposed to be a bearing) somewhere near the Lac Saint-Jean. They sent out a message to the media saying : "if you find the piece, contact the Army ASAP".

What about hanging a net behind those F-18s ? That way, every falling pieces would be caught before hurting any civilian.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 20, 2007)

I remember hearing about an unnarmed bomb becoming detached from the wing of a CF-18 near Cold Lake Alberta


----------



## renrich (Jun 20, 2007)

I did not know the Confederate Air Force had any F18s. (just kidding with you Canucks) I was in Vancouver and Whistler Blackcomb a few years ago on business and my goodness you Canadians have some beautiful women in BC.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 20, 2007)

renrich said:


> I did not know the Confederate Air Force had any F18s. (just kidding with you Canucks) I was in Vancouver and Whistler Blackcomb a few years ago on business and my goodness you Canadians have some beautiful women in BC.





Yeah i know, and it is more likely to get youre hands on weapons grade plutonium in canada before those women let you touch them haha


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 20, 2007)

You got a cool new signature, Adler.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 21, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> Yeah i know, and it is more likely to get youre hands on weapons grade plutonium in canada before those women let you touch them haha



I didn't know women in BC were "cold-blooded", Hussars.


----------



## davparlr (Jun 21, 2007)

Wasn't that long ago when the Navy was accepting two years of college as a Prerequisite. They were called Navcads for Navy, Marcads for Marines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

A shortage of pilots will do that to you. 

It used to be a prerequisite in the Army as well.

The Army had the High School to Flight School program and then they had a prerequisite of 2 years of college and now they got rid of that program again.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2007)

Also just read the Navy is looking for SEALS.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

The military is looking for anyone right now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2007)

True...


----------



## Maestro (Jun 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The military is looking for anyone right now.



It's too bad the American Army doesn't accept foreigners... Unless you've got dual citizenship or some high placed contacts.

Crap, even the USMC didn't even consider me several years back... And they were already in lack of rookies back then !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 21, 2007)

If you have served in the canadian forces, its not hard at all to transfer to the U.S. Marines, but i have found that more guys in the canadian army have opted to join the royal marines instead


----------



## Maestro (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, like this they are sure they will never have to fight against their homeland... Canada is way too chicken to declare war on the UK and the UK doesn't want us back. So I think they are just playing it safe. 

I would be a liar if I said that I never considered entering the Royal Navy. But there was two big things playing against me...

1 - Shortly after 9/11 (that's when I considered joining in), I remember reading on the RN website that in order to get the plane ticket paid back you had to be "invited" to do the tests by the Navy itself. Otherwise, it was a "try your luck if you want, but we won't pay" situation. I was 17 and still in first year of college... So I was out of cash.

2 - Like I said, I was 17. So I needed my parents' written permission to enlist. My father never agreed to let me go. No matter if it was for the Royal Marines or the Royal Navy Flight School.

That's where I turned to the US... It was closer to home so if I failed the tests it would have been less hard on my "fragile wallet".


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 22, 2007)

> Like I said, I was 17. So I needed my parents' written permission to enlist. My father never agreed to let me go. No matter if it was for the Royal Marines or the Royal Navy Flight School.




not only that you cant go over seas if youre a minor, but you still could have joined the reserves, still have time for college, and have money


----------



## Maestro (Jun 23, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> not only that you cant go over seas if youre a minor, but you still could have joined the reserves, still have time for college, and have money



Don't even try, Hussars...  The only way I would join the _Canadian_ army is if I was conscript.

I mean, I don't fear death... We all die someday. But it would piss me off to die (or be wounded) due to some crappy equipment malfunction. And there is a lot of them in the Canadian army.

The Canadian army is no longer what it was back in the 50s... We have crappy tanks with sinking boats and rusty planes that are falling apart... And helicopters that cannot even land correctly on a cruiser !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2007)

Maestro said:


> It's too bad the American Army doesn't accept foreigners... Unless you've got dual citizenship or some high placed contacts.



What are you talking about? I served with a German, Canadian, Mexican and Haitian. None of them Dual Citizenship.

You can enlist in the US military as a forign national, you just can not be an officer.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 23, 2007)

I was asking around to see about the Warrant Officers last week. They haven't begun primary flight training yet, I know that.

Some are upset with the program because they feel like the warrant officer pilots will be "cheating the system." I think that's really what it comes down to. Everyone knows that the military is very clickish. Each entity defends their own little world tooth and nail in many cases, even for no apparrent reason. I think it comes down to nothing more than that.

I am not opposed to the program. If they select the right sailors, it should be successful. I am sure that they will, because if they don't select those that will bust their humps to make it through navy flight school, the program will get the plug pulled. Navy flight school is a rough program.

Question for you Adler - in the Army, do the pilots (comm and WOs) leave their squadrons and do tours with training command and other non operational units in between operational tours?


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 23, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Don't even try, Hussars...  The only way I would join the _Canadian_ army is if I was conscript.
> 
> I mean, I don't fear death... We all die someday. But it would piss me off to die (or be wounded) due to some crappy equipment malfunction. And there is a lot of them in the Canadian army.
> 
> The Canadian army is no longer what it was back in the 50s... We have crappy tanks with sinking boats and rusty planes that are falling apart... And helicopters that cannot even land correctly on a cruiser !


and you know absolutely nothing about it we may not have had the best of equipment but we knew how to maintain and use it Please try and get your info from something more substanial then the local sensationalist news


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 23, 2007)

> The Canadian army is no longer what it was back in the 50s... We have crappy tanks with sinking boats and rusty planes that are falling apart... And helicopters that cannot even land correctly on a cruiser



First off, whoever said we have cruisers?

and most of our helicopters are just fine, the Sea Kings are the ones we have the most rouble with, and they are being replaced, plus new tanks,new medium-heavy lift helicopters, new C-130 transports are being ordered

and we have always been able to maintain our equiptment, do you really think an officer could live with himself if he knowingly sent a soldier out to the feild with malfunctioning equipment


----------



## mkloby (Jun 23, 2007)

102first_hussars said:


> do you really think an officer could live with himself if he knowingly sent a soldier out to the feild with malfunctioning equipment



Sadly - things like that will happen. One of the simulator instructors I had in Corpus Christi was an F-4 pilot. He was doing a functional check flight on a bird that was later found to have falsified maint. records. The a/c went down and luckily he survived only losing a leg.

The aviation maintenance officer and chief received courts martial.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Question for you Adler - in the Army, do the pilots (comm and WOs) leave their squadrons and do tours with training command and other non operational units in between operational tours?



Not really. They remain in operational units there whole career unless they wish to have an assignment some place else. 

All WO in the Army have to track something. What I mean by that is: Instructer Pilot, Safety, Maintenance Test Pilot, etc...

They do have to go to school for that later on and that determines where there career goes.

They can also request assignments at training schools to better there flying skills or to be in training units such as NTC, etc.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 25, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> and you know absolutely nothing about it we may not have had the best of equipment but we knew how to maintain and use it Please try and get your info from something more substanial then the local sensationalist news



Ahhhh... Another f*cking brainwashed Canadian Army officer. Just out of interrest, what rank are you ? Lieutenant-Colonel ? Colonel ? Or may be even a Genaral ? You must be pretty high ranked if you start believing your own bullsh*t...

We saw it with that Sea King, the malfunctioning anti-tank rocket, the army tank detachements that can _not_ even go out of CFB Valcartier onto Boulvard Henry IV without losing 1/5 of their vehicles due to break downs (I saw it with my own eyes), land vehicles being displayed in a showroom with huge cookie plates underneath to prevent oil from falling directly on the ground (once again, I saw it with my own eyes), the "new" submarine catching fire, the CF-18 losing an engine bearing somewhere over the Lac-Saint-Jean area, the other CF-18 losing an unarmed bomb near Cold Lake... Do you want me to carry on ?



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What are you talking about? I served with a German, Canadian, Mexican and Haitian. None of them Dual Citizenship.
> 
> You can enlist in the US military as a forign national, you just can not be an officer.



Okay... But did they try to enlist directly into the US army or was it some kind of "international transfer" like Hussars said ?

Because I clearly remember contacting a recruiting officer in the US and she told me that I could _not_ enlist in the US army unless I was American born or Naturalized.

I'm not trying to proove you wrong, I'm just wondering.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Okay... But did they try to enlist directly into the US army or was it some kind of "international transfer" like Hussars said ?
> 
> Because I clearly remember contacting a recruiting officer in the US and she told me that I could _not_ enlist in the US army unless I was American born or Naturalized.
> 
> I'm not trying to proove you wrong, I'm just wondering.



No they enlisted directly into the US Army.

The German is now out of the Army working in Denmark. Never had US citizenship. 

The Mexican is now in an elite aviation unit. Never had US citizenship.

The Haitian is now at Warrant Officer Candidate School to become a Helicopter Maintenance Specialist. Never had US citizenship.

The Canadian is now a UH-64D Apache Longbow pilot. Never had US citizenship.

I am still in contact with the Canadian and German.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay... Thanks Adler.

I need to kick some recruiting officer asses, then... 

From an E-mail dated May 9th, 2005 :



> Yan
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the United States Army.
> 
> ...



I went to that site and I realized that to receive a "green card", I had to find an employer willing to give me a job in the US. So, according to her, I need to find a job in the US to get my green card to then apply in the US army... Sweet.

May be I should try my luck again with a different recruiter...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah that is true about the green card. All of my friends who I served with had a green card.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 27, 2007)

... And that's the tough part. There are three ways (that I know of) to get a green card.

1 - The Green Card Lottery. (I remember falling on that site a while back, unfortunately Canada wasn't listed in the "elligible countries".)

2 - To marry an American girl.

3 - Find a "private" employer (non-gouvernmental) who would give me a job. But who would "import" a security officer when there is already a lot of them in the US ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck...


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Maestro said:


> ... And that's the tough part. There are three ways (that I know of) to get a green card.
> 
> 
> 2 - To marry an American girl.





And you gotta live with her too. They will check up on you to make sure the marriage is legit. If it's not, guess who gets deported?


----------



## Maestro (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah... They do the same thing in Canada. You must live with the girl for a full year.


----------

